# Anybody going this weekend 5/25



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We are leaving from ft morgan friday afternoon, Ram Powell/Marlin area looking for the tuna/wahoo bite. 

Anybody else going be out that way?

I meant 5/27-28


----------



## macbac (Jan 28, 2011)

I will be out there!


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy (Oct 1, 2007)

There will be lots of boats in that area fishing the Mobile Big Game Tournament. Good Luck to yall. Well be somewhere out there on the Ramble On.


----------

